

Ask HN: Is Sun part of binary star system? - rblion

I stumbled upon this theory and the evidence supporting it. Hard to ignore it completely, considering we are constantly updating our place in the Universe century after century. A binary star would explain a lot about climate patterns that fluctuate approximately every 20,000 or so years.<p>Evidence: http://www.binaryresearchinstitute.org/bri/research/evidence/lunarcycle.shtml<p>What do you think?
======
incision
I've read a discussion or two on the subject by amateur astronomers far more
knowledgeable than myself.

The clear consensus was that it's quite unlikely.

As I understand it, the general reasoning is that multiple star systems, even
those which are quite far apart by multiple star system standards are still so
close together that if we had a partner in even the high end of that observed
range it would be easily detectable. Also, if the partner were so far away as
to be hard to detect it would be exceptional and have an orbit in the hundreds
of thousands to millions of years, not a mere 20,000.

------
zellio
This is psudeo-science bunk.

Their papers are non-existent, their sources jokes and the whole thing is
based in religion. You need evidence for your claims, especially when they fly
in the face of all of modern cosmology.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Holy_Science>

~~~
rblion
I don't know. I'm a skeptic of most things but this seems plausible to me.

[http://www.space.com/5037-nasa-baffled-unexplained-force-
act...](http://www.space.com/5037-nasa-baffled-unexplained-force-acting-space-
probes.html)

